# nikon b700



## scat30 (Apr 17, 2017)

wanting to start taking some pics while hunting, cellphone and cannon point and shoot not good at distance. looked at a Nikon Coolpix b700 today seems awesome, 60x optical zoom. any ideas or recommendations , distances 100yds or less


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 18, 2017)

Sounds like a good set up.  Inside of 100 yards you should do well with anything over 10x optical zoom.  Maybe some of the real camera gurus will be along to share better information.  Hope you find the one you like and head on back to share some shots!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2017)

I guess my biggest suggestion is to share pictures, no matter which camera you get.  Shooting & sharing is a great way to help yourself take better shots over the long run.

The B700 sounds like a great bridge camera, but I've never held or shot with one.

I don't know what kind of ideas or recommendations to offer.  Depends on what kind of shots you think you might be wanting to take, I suppose.  

Do know that at longer focal lengths (higher zooms) that the aperture (f-stop) gets narrower in the B700 - also know that this means higher ISOs/slower shutter speeds - what that means is that you need to be braced solidly when using the long zooms, especially in lower light.  Mush the shutter release just like you are taking a rifle shot - well braced, breath exhaled, and a slow, relaxed mush of the shutter release.

The frame rate (5 frames per second with a max of 5 shots before the buffer empties) isn't great, but it's liveable.

Charging the battery inside the camera is a pain (unless you buy an extra battery & an external charger).

The shutter lag (time between when you mush the shutter release & the image is actually acquired) may be an issue for critter/kid shots.

Good luck!


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree with Rip's advice. I have been using a Nikon P900 bridge camera and have been pleasantly surprised with its features and performance. The 2000 mm zoom is great when using a steady rest and the techniques Rip suggests. 
You will find the contributors to this forum to be very knowledgeable and helpful to those of us on the learning curve.    Good luck!


----------

